# Driving Puerto Peñasco to Ensenada Baja CA Mex



## Sheburnout (Feb 2, 2015)

Is there anything going on that we should be aware of?
Hubby & I will be in Puerto Penasco in March for one week and then want to drive to Ensenada Baja CA Mexico for a week.
Planned route: 8N to Sonoyta to 2W to 3S.
Should be about 7 hours?
Of course we'll get insurance and etc, driving during the day on Sat., but wanted to see if there were any advisories for the area? Thanks!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

That's the best route and the portion of highway 3 you will travel is the Guadalupe Wine Valley so be sure to stop and taste a few of Mexico's fine wines.......

640KM or 380 miles---------7 hours and 136 pesos in tolls.......


----------



## Sheburnout (Feb 2, 2015)

Good to know about the tolls! Gracias! We DEFINITELY plan on some wine tours during our stay.


----------



## soylent_green (Aug 25, 2014)

instead of going up to Sonoyta, look into going via El Golfo - should be able to swing south of Mexicali city traffic and catch the toll to Tecate. Rumorosa drive up from the desert floor is worth the toll price.


Maybe on the way to Ensenada, instead take 5 to San Felipe and spend one of your nights there, then head to Ensenada via Ens- San Felipe 3 connection. Stop for cachaca burritos at San Matias  yummy


When in Ensenada as your home base, then you can make day trips to Valle Guadalupe wine country.

==

have a good trip.


----------

